# Chicago!!?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

There has to be SOMEONE from Chicago, this is the third biggest city in the country!?


----------



## kuririn (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm in the western suburbs


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

kuririn said:


> I'm in the western suburbs


me too


----------



## sachicago (Aug 30, 2014)

*There are several groups in chicago*

Check out

http://www.adaa.org/finding-help/getting-support/support-groups/social-anxiety-chicago


----------



## MeekTweek (Aug 11, 2013)

all the help is in the city!!!!


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

MeekTweek said:


> all the help is in the city!!!!


hey atleast you have six flags :b


----------



## VictimEternal (Aug 10, 2014)

my friend used to be from chicago , but we're not friends anymore


----------



## MeekTweek (Aug 11, 2013)

*fasfd*



Going crazy said:


> hey atleast you have six flags :b


I've had enough six flags used to work there :no


----------



## chicagochuck (Jan 23, 2012)

What do you need from Chicago?


----------



## MeekTweek (Aug 11, 2013)

thats were all the group therapy is


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)

Im from the Chi too lol


----------



## Chippy D (Aug 6, 2014)

This is like the Bill Hicks "people who hate people" bit. Trying to get misanthropes to go to a meet up.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Chippy D said:


> This is like the Bill Hicks "people who hate people" bit. Trying to get misanthropes to go to a meet up.


Lol. I started this thread a long time ago but didn't expect anything to come out of it. I'm not really one to initiate things, so if a meetup were to be organized someone else would have to plan it...


----------



## KultKing (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not really in the city, but I'm in the suburbs. Just moved to Tinley Park actually.


----------



## chicagochuck (Jan 23, 2012)

I live near Chicago Ridge Mall


----------

